# Sock's Thread :)



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thought i'd start a new thread for my lady as the last one got 'damaged' by a now banned member 

She went to stud on the 10th August, matings witnessed on the 11th.

I have now noticed her nipples are large and have darkened :w00t:

She was 3 weeks pregnant on thursday and is due around October the 15th.

Will update this thread weekly and will try to add photos too!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Brilliant news!!!!!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

YAY. Very exciting for you. Can't wait to see the cuties when they arrive. Quite jealous in fact.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

That's great news, keep us updated, you must be delighted.

Best wishes to you and Mum to be


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Just over 4 weeks now and she's already 'showing' 

I don't remember her being this big last year, i wonder how many she has in there!!

She was a real diva last week, very grumpy and withdrawn, this week she is full of love and cuddles which i'm loving!!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> Just over 4 weeks now and she's already 'showing'
> 
> I don't remember her being this big last year, i wonder how many she has in there!!
> 
> She was a real diva last week, very grumpy and withdrawn, this week she is full of love and cuddles which i'm loving!!!


Gosh, they really are like pregnant women, aren't they, with the mood swings and such? It makes me wonder if they also get strange cravings that we don't know about because they can't tell us. Anyway, can't wait to see some kittens in about a month or so!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm very excited!! 

She was off her food a few days ago but is now eating everything in sight!!

Every time we go into the fridge she is screaming for a slice of cold meat or chicken, she's so cheeky (but of course she always gets what she wants) 

Will take a photo this week


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's SO exciting!!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

5 weeks yesterday and becoming more tired and hungry now


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> 5 weeks yesterday and becoming more tired and hungry now


Where's that picture you promised us? Hmmmm? (sound of foot tapping)


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's a couple i took 3 days ago


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Aww, she is getting big.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

She is getting big  And I can see why she is called socks


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Awww, she's so beautiful, and definitely looking quite preggers!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

6 weeks yesterday!!

Can't believe how the weeks are flying by 

Placed and recieved an order from Hyperdrug so now i have everything i need for her.

Just a birthing box to order (decided on a cardboard one) and i'm all set


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Gosh - doesn't time fly - how exciting - not long now!:thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Under 2 weeks to go now OMG!! 

Got the Cumberland show on Saturday when she will be on day 58 :yikes:

Got the cardboard birthing box from purrsonal touch and am rather impressed. It may seem expensive but i'm i've lined it with sticky back plastic and puppy pads so i'll reuse it 

Will try and snap a pic or two later but i saw some definite belly kicking this morning so all is good 

Couldn't resist adding pics of Flora too


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Not the best of updates today 

Last night i noticed a tiny bit of creamy mucus on her vagina. At first i thought it was a piece of cat litter, or a bit of fluff.

Didn't see any more last night but this morning there was a bit more and it was more pink in colour.

She seems fine in herself and is still eating, drinking and acting as normal. The kits are kicking so i know there is at least one alive in there.

Spoke to the vet half an hour ago and he said it's not a Pyo so thank god for that!!

She's not out of the woods though and is going to the vet at 2 today to be checked over, only on day 56 today so would be a disaster if she went into labour or needed sectioned at this stage. :scared:

The priority is her health & safety for now, so i think antibiotics will be on the cards to safeguard against infection.

I'll update later today after the vets.

Wish me luck, i'm nervous to say the least!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed all is ok, good luck x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have everything crossed here, please keep us updated, _


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh you must be so worried, everything is crossed for you and socks. Someone on another thread said their girl lost her mucus plug 4 days before the birth which would bring Socks into a viable range so there is hope at least. 

Keep us updated

Katy


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

aww hope all turns out ok Alison... My missie lost her plug about 4 days before she went into full blown labour so hopefully socks will hang on in there.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Just had my dinner (was starving).

Was ages at the vets.

I decided to have her scanned to check for a dead baby but there isn't one thankfully, and he could see at least 2 healthy but large kittens so she might still need sectioned if she can't pass them naturally.

There is an empty sac which is unusual, but apart from that all looks well.

The vet has decided that she has a vaginal infection so it's antibiotics for 10 days (by which time she is due) and i've to go back next thursday (if she hasn't gone by then) that's day 63.

Not out of the woods yet but i'm glad there isn't anything dead inside which would have resulted in a section today!!

No matter what happens i'm having her spayed after this litter.

I know so many breeders would continue with her but i just don't want to go through this stress again, it's rotten!!

Fingers crossed the pills clear the infection and has an easy labour.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a traumatic day  So glad that there is nothing more serious than the infection - which is bad enough  - and hope the antibiotics do their job. Fingers crossed that you get through to her due date with no more trouble and if she does need a section all goes well with that. I too would be retiring her from breeding if she was mine.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Lynn my fingers and toes are crossed trust me!! :scared:

The sad thing is that i know people who would breed from her again! 

I think as a breeder you have a responsibility and i like to think of myself as ethical and caring.

I'll update when there's any news, obviously if something else happens i'll be straight back to the vets.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Good news overall then. I'm sure Sock's infection will clear up easily. A lot of people wouldn't check their cats so carefully and such a small discharge would probably go unnoticed. There has been no outward sign of an infection by the sound of it, so you've caught it early. Every day now is closer and Vets are always getting the size of kittens wrong, so hopefully she won't have any problem giving birth. 

I agree I'd spay her, it's too much worry, I hope Socks gives you a nice healthy girl to carry on your lines.

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thankyou, what a lovely message x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you and your beautiful girlie.

PS Flora is quite the stunner as well


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

She was a bit moany last night, i didn't sleep a wink but all she wanted was cuddles bless her, she spent most of the night asleep on my pillow!!

The discharge is less now so the antibiotics must be working which is great.

Called the vet just to update on how things are going, they seem happy for now.

She's taking her pills well but does love a slice of chicken afterwards wee soul.

I have Cumberland tomorrow so am having to have a friend stay here while i'm away to make sure all is well. If she's fine today and tonight i won't worry too much, but if she's restless tonight i won't go tomorrow, too worrying!!

Fingers crossed the infection is under control and she has a normal, healthy birth and litter, i still think she will have 3 

I've attached 2 photos taken just now, you can see her wee baldy tummy where she was scanned.

Day 57 today...


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

She is getting lovely and round!! 
Hope the remander of the pregnancy goes well for her. 
Had a look at your website - Flora is stunning!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope so too!!

Flora is a big furry teddy bear, she's such a babe, i can't wait to see what kittens she has


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Socks is doing fine, we were able to go to the show, where Flora got her 2nd CC and had a nice birthday too 

Just waiting for her kittens now, i think it's likely to be Thursday-Saturday at some point.

She's relaxed and cuddly and we're ready when she is.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

PLeased it's going well ALison - tell her to hold on in there!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Day 60 today. I'm getting anxious but excited too.

I have a lady wanting 2 kittens and she's more than excited!! 

She is calm and the discharge is much much less now which i'm so happy about.

Just keeping her warm and comfortable, i wonder if she'll make it to Thursday as she has the vet then.

I still think Thursday-Saturday.

Hmm, i'm gonna put my bets on Friday night...

I feel like i'm chatting and updating every day on here and not really adding any more info lol! 

I'm just nervous and hoping and praying all will go well.

Say a little prayer for Socks please.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

As you have been hoping that she wouldn't have them until she is safe to, you'll find that she will now make you wait and she won't have them til next week. 

That's really good news that the discharge is less. It must be so stressful to be constantly checking her. 

Do keep us updated, no news is still good news.

Katy


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Everything crossed here for you and socks


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Day 61..............


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_your getting excited i bet, and nervous lol_


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes i am very excited now, but nervous too.

I've got everything crossed she won't need a section!

Not long to go now...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoping all goes well and she doesn't keep you waiting too long


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> As you have been hoping that she wouldn't have them until she is safe to, you'll find that she will now make you wait and she won't have them til next week.


I'll vouch for this one! I was sure Pixie would be premature and was stressing silly and then she made me wait until day 67!


----------



## charmed01 (Sep 8, 2011)

what a pretty little lady she is i hope everything goes well during her labour and i hope to see some baby photos soon  

As someone who is hoping to start breeding soon its great to hear that you will retire her its refreshing to hear a breeder that wants to look after the health of her cats.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Day 62...

Back to the vets for a checkup tomorrow morning


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Home from the vets now and had lunch 

Poor baby peed in her box, she couldn't hold it.

The vet is happy with her and she doesn't need more antibiotics.

Just waiting for the birth and crossing everything goes ok.

On a down side, she has slight gingivitis which has caused swellings in her mouth which will require an operation to remove, i'm hoping they might do that at the same time as her spay, i don't want her being under a G.A. any more than necessary 

Day 63....


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm really glad that the Vet is happy for Socks. That makes a lot of sense to have her teeth done at the same time as spaying her. Please can you edit the phrase used about sleeping in your post though. My eye jumped to it and sent my blood pressure far too high!! You were perfectly clear, but in a rush and scanning it I read it a bit wrong.

Well done to Socks for hanging on, day 63 is great, you can breath now at least.

Katy


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Gottcha!! OOOOOOPPPPPSSSS 

Thanks love, i never even thought of that


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fingers crossed for pretty Socks!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Day 64.

I have a feeling it's gonna be tonight.

I hardly slept a wink last night. She was crying on and off and had a little discharge.

Nothing more yet but i think tonight we might have some babies 

I've got everything looked out and sterilised, all set to go.

Best take a nap this afternoon just in case


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed, how exciting,_


----------



## Lockhart2012 (Oct 14, 2011)

Fingers crossed for pretty Socks!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope you're not up all night Alison  Hope all goes well too


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I had an early night and was absolutely prepared for a 'action' and...

NOTHING!!!

Not a meow, nothing at all!! 

I'm telling you, they wait deliberately, keeping us in suspense and lack of sleep 

Day 65 today, this is the day she had her litter last year.

Come on Socks, i'm more than ready...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: how absolutely typical


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like her plug might be coming away, quite a bit of discharge and lot of trips to the litter box bless her.

Will tonight be the night?!!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Heres hoping it all goes smoothly! - although wouldn't be surprised if she hangs on for another 3 days just to be awkward


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh GOD don't say that!! :yikes:

3 days longer would kill me lol!!

I can't sleep at night just in case.

This is the hard part of being a breeder (one of many) lol.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Any news - I'm so excited


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

The discharge has continued throughout the day and she looks more 'loose' but nothing more yet, i haven't given up on tonight yet! Maybe she's waiting till' the kids are in bed and it's quieter 

I'll update if there's any news


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I think Socks is waiting until, through utter exhaustion, you lay your head on the pillow and completely out of your control, someone will steal your consciousness, until you are woken up by the unmistakable squeak of a newborn kitten.

At least she is at a safe stage now. My thoughts are with you both for a safe and easy birth. Keep us updated.

Katy


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Still nothing!

Not a squeak last night either.

The discharge is still here today, not sure if it's linked to the infection she had or not.

Fingers crossed again for kittens tonight...

Day 66.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

*sigh* ......


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

what Lynn said!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

ah I haven't checked in here for a couple of days and was hoping to have seen some news.... fingers crossed that things go smoothly and that she doesn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Day 67....

Nothing again last night but she had had fairly nasty diahorrea this morning and i had to shower her bottom (which resulted in me getting a very sore arm)!! 

My bets are on tonight, she's sleeping beside me at the moment, hopefully building up her energy. 

The next time i post i want to be giving you all the wonderful news.

Think i might start a new thread for the actual labour. I always loved it when someone posted their 'live' labour and would like to do this myself. Hopefully it's gonna be possible


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a quick and easy (and timely!) delivery for poor Socks and poor sleep-deprived you.


----------



## Elsie's mum (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck with Socks!! Hope she delivers soon, both our cats are keeping us waiting!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Argh i'm so frustrated tonight!!

Feels like it's never gonna happen...

I'd rather NOT know the date lol then you wouldn't know when so it would be less irritating to wait!!

Last year she was bang on day 65, i HATE this waiting grrrrr!! 

It's gonna be another night of not sleeping and waiting.

Need to get a curry on haha


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Get her on the Raspberry Leaf tea!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

(rushes to check the cupboard)...

Nup, only peppermint, chamomile, blackcurrant, lemon & normal


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Come on Socks..im getting impatient


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

me too . .. . hurry up Socks


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

oh my I can't believe you still have no news! I have been staying away purposely to give her time, and she still hasn't taken advantage  come on socks I am getting impatient now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If I can't find another thread detailing the birth of kittens there will be one very huge sigh  Come on Socks, stop keeping everyone waiting


----------

